# Broom attachment kubota utv



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone have a broom for a kubota utv to sell. Pm if you do or know of anyone.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

found this on my local CL

http://madison.craigslist.org/snd/4311409174.html


----------

